# Update of Adrian & A Fundraiser



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys!
I know I haven't been around in a long time, but I've been dealing with my sick puppy for the past few weeks.

The vet didn't perform surgery last month, so she is going to University of Pennsylvania for her visit and surgery. However, the cost for this new surgery starts at about $3k. Woohoo. :|

I started to sell Scentsy in order to help pay for her bills. I have a deadline coming up on Friday, and I'm able to get a small bonus that would really help with paying off her first pre-op visit and radiology. I would LOVE if you guys could help me out. You can order online and it gets shipped right to your door. They have great Mother's Day and graduation gift ideas. 

https://christineschramm.scentsy.us/Scentsy/Home


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I've always wanted to try these things, what a great excuse to order something! When I'm buying from you to I I just click where it says Launch Party - Buy From Party? I want to make sure I do it right!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep! You can choose that party.  Thank you so, so much!


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

I ordered


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just got it!  Thank you so, so much!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Placed my order! I'm so excited to try these. I've got a warmer that you place a candle in, I might have to order one of the ones you plug in. Any scents you suggest?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I *adore* the Linger scent. It's a nice mix of fruity and warm-y... if that makes any sense. :lol: 

But in all honesty, I love everything they have except for the Scentsy Man. It's just a little bit "off" to me.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm late!  but I did go ahead and order a refill scent pak for my scentsy buddy and three of those awesome scentsy bars in simply vanilla(my fav), they last a long long time, way better than that Glade stuff.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, Larry!

They do last FOREVER. Even when I have one cube going in my burner, my entire apartment smells all day. 

We only need to raise about $60 more to hit the goal!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

My boss gave me a nice bonus for the crazy week she put me through, then the first thing I came across on HHC was this. I took it as a sign, and bought some more stuff. 
I know what it's like to have a very sick pup, and I was blessed to have a foundation step in to help with Callie's treatment for research purposes. 
Good luck with everything! 

I did get a pack of Linger, excited to smell it! With dogs, hedgehogs, horse, and a houseful of my boyfriend and his band mates I need all the smell-help I can get!  :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you!!

We're hoping they can take her in as a "subject," but we still have to cover the preliminary visits/MRIs/CTs and all of that fun jazz. Usually cases like hers are seen in older dogs, not a 1 year 4 month old pup. It is a teaching hospital, so she has a chance at being a learning tool.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Just got my orders in! "Linger" is just as you said, perfect warm smell for a movie night in cold New England!! I'm also really excited to try out "Luna". Thanks for the help!
Keeping my fingers crossed for your pup!!!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Luna is great.  I have it in my Hedgehog buddy now. 

She has an appointment on Monday at this place that's a bit closer.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Update on Adrian!










She just had surgery done on Wednesday and it came in quite a bit above what we expected. She's going to end up needing physical rehab since her leg was worse than they expected.

I'm still trying to collect funds to at least help with her rehab. There's a great Mother's Day package available! 

I'm $90 away from getting a pay increase which would really help with the payments. 

https://christineschramm.scentsy.us/Sce ... =146588130


----------

